# Almost New Pit & Smoker



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I bought this last summer and have really been enjoying it. I was going to post about not being able to keep paint on the fire box but that question was answered below.

I got a very good deal on it new and man can you cook a lot of meat on it.

TH


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Cool pit, i really like the smoke box.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

what brand? Were did ya get it? I like it! I want one like it!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

24Buds I got mine at Gander Mountain when they were closing them out. I saw that Buckey's in Wharton has them for sale now too.

They're made in the valley but for the life of me I can't remember the company name. I'll look at the sticker when I get home and let you know.

It eats wood to get the thing hot but once you have it hot it stays that way. 

Best pit I've ever cooked on.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It's made by Rio Grande Smokehouse but I see that there is a problem with their website with warnings from Google so don't go there lol.

Check with Buckey's...they have them.

TH


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

how much did you get it?


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

I like that pit


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Gave $600.00 for it abz.

TH


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Dang! You practically stole it!


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

$600 buck is a awesome price - I'll give you $800 for it...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

BuckCarraway said:


> $600 buck is a awesome price - I'll give you $800 for it...


 $815.50

did I win?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea it was a good price. Gander was closing them out. This one had a weld broken on the washer that holds the smoker door handle tight against the door. I whined about it and they cut the price some more down to $600. I had my welder fix it while I still had it on the trailer and good as new. I really like it; it holds a LOT of meat. Took me a while to learn how to control the heat though.

Thanks for the compliments.

TH


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thats sweet, got it chained down..lol


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Chained and locked LOL! It's heavy but it's on wheels and rolls easily. Two of us rolled it up on a tilt trailer with little effort. Until I build a gazebo to put this thing on in the back yard it's staying chained up. 

TH


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Bolt Cutters.......(;>)


----------



## ubekewl454 (Mar 6, 2010)

*your pit*

get you a pitbull and chain him up to it until you build that gazebo.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I saw it last year and it is a cool unit... I've never seen any meat in it though


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hard to tell what your temp is at in the main box, looks hot? If so I have the same problem. Is that common With this style pit? 

I haven't used the upright for anything much for that very reason.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea ProFish; when I'm using the upright the main pit is around 450 to 500 degrees. If there is a way to not have that high a temp in the main pit it's beyond me. Takes that to get the big smoker to 300 and change.

TH


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks almost like mine!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Where did you get yours Tbone?

TH


----------

